

Stop calling it the sharing economy that isn't what it is - ver
http://olivierblanchard.net/stop-calling-it-the-sharing-economy-that-isnt-what-it-is/

======
Dotnaught
"We should not accept the promotional term 'sharing economy' for companies
like Uber. That is spin. A more accurate term is 'piecework subcontractor
economy.'" \- Richard Stallman

[https://stallman.org/uber.html](https://stallman.org/uber.html)

------
dizzyviolet
That was a really good article and explained a lot of things I hadn't
considered about the whole "servant economy" problem.

You hear a lot of fans gushing that Uber-type companies are awesome, but
there's a ton of reasons why it shouldn't be done this way. If they had to
compete with some of the things that a lot of employees (and companies) expect
as _very basic_ requirements, it wouldn't be nearly as disruptive (if much at
all).

------
arjn
Somewhat of a tangent but its very annoying to me the word "sharing" has been
misappropriated by companies like AirBnB and Uber. Nobody is sharing anything,
they're renting out their homes or giving people rides for money. Stop
misusing the word.

